# WNBA Announces Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The WNBA announced its 2009 preseason schedule today, including a game against celebrities from the Entertainment League and three games in non-WNBA arenas. The preseason tips off with two games on May 21, with an 11 a.m. ET matinee between the Washington Mystics and New York Liberty at Madison Square Garden and a matchup at KeyArena between the host Seattle Storm and the Sacramento Monarchs at 10 p.m. ET. In a game billed as the Basketball Battle of the Sexes, the Chicago Sky will take on the all-male E League Team to close out the WNBA preseason at UIC Pavilion on June 2. Celebrities scheduled to play for the E League, which is in its 12th season, include comedian Bill Bellamy, Oscar-nominated actor Michael Clarke Duncan, Scrubs star Donald Faison, One Tree Hill's Jay Harrington, Better Off Ted star James Lafferty, Grammy-nominated singer Brian McKnight, Malcolm in the Middle star Frankie Muniz, Larenz Tate of Crash and Grammy award winner Nelly. 
Four teams will play games throughout the preseason in non-WNBA arenas. The Indiana Fever and Minnesota Lynx will travel to the College of St. Benedict in St. Joseph, Minn. for a game on May 23. Detroit will host the San Antonio Silver Stars on May 30 in a rematch of the 2008 WNBA Finals in Traverse City, Mich. The Silver Stars similarly will host a neutral-site game in their home state when they meet the Fever in Austin on June 2. 
The 2009 WNBA regular season begins June 6 the Los Angeles Sparks host the Detroit Shock at 2:30 p.m. ET on ABC. 
The full preseason schedule is as follows: 
2009 WNBA PRESEASON SCHEDULE 
Day Date Visiting Team Home Team Local Time Venue City 
Thurs. May 21 Washington New York 11 a.m. Madison Square Garden New York, N.Y. 
Thurs. May 21 Sacramento Seattle 7 p.m. KeyArena Seattle, Wash. 
Fri. May 22 New York Connecticut 7 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Fri. May 22 Detroit Chicago  7:30 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill. 
Sat. May 23 Indiana Minnesota 12 p.m. College of St. Benedict St. Joseph, Minn. 
Weds. May 27 Connecticut Atlanta 7:30 p.m. Philips Arena Atlanta, Ga. 
Weds. May 27 Chicago Detroit 11 a.m. The Palace at Auburn Hills Detroit, Mich. 
Weds. May 27 Phoenix Sacramento 11 a.m. ARCO Arena Sacramento, Calif. 
Thurs. May 28 New York Washington 11:30 a.m. Verizon Center Washington, D.C. 
Thurs. May 28 Chicago Indiana 7 p.m. Conseco Fieldhouse Indianapolis, Ind. 
Sat. May 30 San Antonio Detroit 7 p.m. Traverse City West H.S. Traverse City, Mich. 
Sat. May 30 Seattle Phoenix 7 p.m. US Airways Center Phoenix, Ariz. 
Sun. May 31 Los Angeles Connecticut 3 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Tues. June 2 Indiana San Antonio 7 p.m. Austin Convention Center Austin, Texas 
Tues. June 2 E League Chicago 7 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill.


----------

